# Self Defense against illegal guys!



## HammockRider (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;pFgrELuP2NQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFgrELuP2NQ&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFgrELuP2NQ&feature=g-u-u


----------



## seasoned (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I feel sick....................


----------



## Takai (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for wasting 3.5 minutes of my life. (On the upside, I feel a whole lot better about my sifu now!)


----------



## Balrog (Nov 30, 2012)

I wanna see these two guys fight.

http://www.streetcombat.8m.com/main.html

I don't know which one is funnier.


----------

